# Is anvil bikeworks closed?



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Retired? or? Anyone know?


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Retired and closed up shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

They are.

I may have a Journeyman 3.1 for sale in a couple of months.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok thanks. Seems very sudden.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

He actually announced it a long time before shutting down. Took final orders, made sure everyone was all set. Don is definitely a class act.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Did not know that, thanks!  Glad I got my tools when I did.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Paragon Machine Works is supporting some things from the Anvil line, like axles. 

But maybe you'll just have to build your own fixture.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good to know, I have the anvil one. Doubt something would happen to it but good to know it is supported somewhat.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

pvd said:


> Don is definitely a class act.


Yep. There's a guy who earned his retirement.


----------

